# Link Needed From Old Post



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Good morning! I saw on here someone's blue Jean quilt with a link to the instructions, but now I can't find it!

It used a woven fabric as a 'relief', circle cuts and satin stitching. I thought it was so cool and wanted to start on one for a gift. 

Help finding it is appreciated! Tracy.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Cathedral Window was what I was looking for.


----------



## Felicity (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Tracy,

Is this it?

circle blue jeans quilt - denim quilt gallery - quilters recycle and use up old jeans

If not, I'll do some more digging. I think I have a couple
of jean quilt threads saved.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is the link to the thread that I did about my jeans quilt I made. Some thought that it looked like a "Cathedral Quilt".
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sewing-quilting/398283-its-finished-sfyc-jeans-quilt.html

Elaine


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you Felicity and Elaine! I found a couple sites with the design, but the site you posted, Felicity is so much better. She really explains in detail how to cut and sew the quilt. It sounds pretty idiot proof. I can't wait to get started, but need to sew myself some spring/summer tops and dresses first. I can sit in my recliner and do most of the cutting apart of the jeans, tracing and cutting out the circles. I'll be making this for my daughter. She was trying to talk me out of the jeans quilt I posted on here that I made for my niece. 

Elaine, thank you for making your original post! I'd never seen this pattern and absolutely love it! Your quilt came out great! I'll bet you are really enjoying it. 

I'll post some pics of mine when I get to that point. Thanks again... Tracy.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is a link that shows the whole process of the Cathedral Window quilt:

The Sometimes Crafter: Tutorial :: Cathedral Window


----------

